# It finally happened......



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a shame ! Definitly a win for the anti's.

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/california-fish-and-game-commission-president-ousted-over-legal-mountain-lion-hunt/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=August+9%2C+2012+Legal+Hunt


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a hopeless state. Bunch of hippies in charge letting the animals run the zoo. I feel for our fellow hunters who live there.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, I cant believe they want to control what you do in another state, its just not right!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

It's hard for me to understand how the officials of Calf. let an anti group that's been brought on Federal charges influence their decision making process. What a bunch of tree hugging, spine less a$$!*les.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder how many of them donate to that anti hunting group.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Probably more than we want to know about.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

ridiculous...... Was he fired or not re-elected? Mr. Richards needs to get a lawyer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We were all hoping But the anti's finally got there way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

What a shame, that is so stupid and unfair. I hope with his time off he goes on numerous more lion hunts.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ruger said:


> What a shame, that is so stupid and unfair. I hope with his time off he goes on numerous more lion hunts.


 You forgot to add---- and posts his results in the papers there--of course as a way to show them they didnt stop anything.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh they stopped something. They stopped his LOUD voice as chairman, to be replaced by a mouthpiece for the tree huggers. Compromise my rear.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Stupidity has no limits and this is another prime example of politics and morons.


----------

